# Configuration iCloud avec adresse Gmail



## kervanoel (14 Octobre 2011)

MacBook AIR  10.7.2

Pour configurer Icloud dans les préférence je rentre mon adresse gmail reconnue par applestore
un message me previent que pour vérification ils envoint un mail de confirmation dans cette boite.
Je ne reçois aucun message dans ma boite et ne peut configurer Icloud.
Par contre cela fonctionne avec une adresse me.com.
Avez vous eu ce problème car je voudrais garder mon adresse gmail.


----------



## salamèche (15 Octobre 2011)

kervanoel a dit:


> MacBook AIR  10.7.2
> 
> Pour configurer Icloud dans les préférence je rentre mon adresse gmail reconnue par applestore
> un message me previent que pour vérification ils envoint un mail de confirmation dans cette boite.
> ...




J'ai le méme probleme. Pas de confirmation avec gmail mais confirmation avec l'autre adresse. Pas de icloud pour l'instant donc


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2011)

Ca serait pas tombé dans la boite à spams de gmail par hasard?


----------



## salamèche (15 Octobre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca serait pas tombé dans la boite à spams de gmail par hasard?




Non ni sur le serveur (webmail) nis dans Mail....


----------



## salamèche (21 Octobre 2011)

Bon visite a l'Apple Store de Glasgow. Le Genius m'a fait créer une nouvelle adresse en me.com, m'indiquant que ce service (me.com) restait. différent de lID qui me sert a acheter sur lApp store ou iTunes uk


----------



## Le_luron (21 Octobre 2011)

J'ai été dans le même cas et en visitant le site appleid.apple.com, j'ai suivi la procédure et pu activer icloud avec une adresse gmail.


----------



## salamèche (21 Octobre 2011)

Le_luron a dit:


> J'ai été dans le même cas et en visitant le site appleid.apple.com, j'ai suivi la procédure et pu activer icloud avec une adresse gmail.



Je n'ai pa pu activer avec Gmail. F..k Google...Non pas de trivialité. J'ai essaye 30 fois,


----------



## Stiff (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'avais le même problème que vous, et en allant sur appleid.apple.com et en vérifiant que j'avais bien un appleid, j'ai remarqué que j'avais en plus de mon adresse GMAIL, un adresse MAC.COM j'ai essayé avec celle la et ça marche  allez toujours vérifier...

Bonne chance


----------



## salamèche (8 Décembre 2011)

J'ai en fait crée une adresse a me.com. Donc problème résolu de cette façon ;-)


----------

